
Hacker News introduces new feature - sumitsrivastava
https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2011-10-05
======
mtmail
That feature exists since years. Here's a submission from 2 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13219727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13219727)

~~~
sumitsrivastava
Oh, I only recently became aware of it when @dang mentioned it on one of my
submissions.

This is now also getting a dedicated button on the dash soon!

~~~
grzm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19072986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19072986)

'dang explicitly said "might". I'd say this is still up in the air.

~~~
sumitsrivastava
Probably. Either way, I'm happy to see new features coming up on HN.

------
sumitsrivastava
Hi, OP here. Hacker News now permits you to go back to front page of any date.

Interesting to note how Front page was on the day of Steve Job's demise.

